# Merion Threesome Opportunity



## cww (Apr 30, 2014)

I wanted to inform all of you that there is an opportunity to play a threesome (foursome with the member) at Merion's East course. It includes lunch and drinks with one round. I'm not allowed to post a link but if you search the Bidding For Good website using "merion" you should find it. The auction cause is a school in New York. Thanks.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info,if possible pm me the link.


----------



## cww (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Spike,

I tried to pm you but wasn't alllowed since I don't have 15 posts. I'm not even allowed to put my email in this post because of the same reason. If you go to Bidding for Good and search for "Downtown Little School" you will find the auction. The auction closes May 5, 2014. Sorry I couldn't give you more direct information.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi CWW, Welcome to the forum. The limits were put on new members, requiring a few posts before certain things could be done. It helps keep the bots from spamming us and even drives away a lot of the humans who were spamming us with links to things like tv shows and movie downloads. Along with other techniques we've employed in recent times, the spam has pretty much stopped and the forum becomes a nicer place to hang around for the rest of us who really want to talk about golf without a bunch of junk in the way.

What it comes down to is, the good suffer mildly for the bad, but people truly interested in golf will hang on. A spammer has better things to do.

Again, welcome to the forum. I hope you'll enjoy your time here.


----------



## Ernie Dimeo (Nov 16, 2013)

yes there are many security issues and i think these kind of rules must be placed, in order to make the forum more interactive and less spamming.


----------

